# [Youtube] There was a problem while playing. Touch to Retry



## k3ro (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello.

I've been having an issue with Youtube. It gives me this error with the app and the website doesn't work. Any advice?


Here are my specs

- Phone: HTC One V PrimoC 
Carrier: Virgin Mobile USA
Rom: Paranoid Android 2.99 Beta
Kernel: Supersick 1-21-13


----------



## B1nny (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have an actual data connection going? (that may be WiFi or a GSM/CDMA data connection)

Can you load other websites, and use apps for online services like Facebook & Twitter?


----------



## k3ro (Jan 26, 2013)

CDMA and everything loads fine. Wifi and 3g work. 


Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## B1nny (Jan 26, 2013)

You could try to clear the data of the YouTube application:
*Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> Youtube -> Force Stop -> Clear Data*

Other than that, do other applications that stream video work?


----------



## gesange (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello had this issues before an hour and deleting and reinstalling youtube helped 
clean also the catch to be sure.

if i helped hit thanks

Sent from my EVO 3D GSM using xda premium


----------



## k3ro (Jan 26, 2013)

Tried. Didn't work. Thanks for the advice though. 



Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## k3ro (Jan 26, 2013)

B1nny said:


> You could try to clear the data of the YouTube application:
> *Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> Youtube -> Force Stop -> Clear Data*
> 
> Other than that, do other applications that stream video work?

Click to collapse



Odd. I can't stream video


Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## OmerKH (May 21, 2013)

B1nny said:


> You could try to clear the data of the YouTube application:
> *Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> Youtube -> Force Stop -> Clear Data*
> 
> Other than that, do other applications that stream video work?

Click to collapse



work whith me thanks ^_^


----------



## Zvdo (Oct 7, 2013)

*Fix*

For me nothing worked until this:

 For youtube tried to clean data restart and so on, till I uninstalled update and now it works. I think they try to implement something so you can't watch from other country as my phone think I'm from US but I'm in Europe or they made really poor app.

Crappy version: 5.1.10
My version: 4.4.11


----------



## koLESS (Dec 24, 2013)

i still having this issue

what ive done
- off/on several time
- force close youtube app, clear cache & data
- uninstall & reinstall app from playstore

same issue, any idea please..?

running 4.4.2 kitKat cyanfox
works fine before this with Mokee 4.4.2


----------



## gcappa (Jan 27, 2014)

I having the same issue on my note 10.1 2014.

Only works on 3g/4g data connection. Will play for about 50 seconds then stops. Every video. Once I'm using wifi it works fine.




koLESS said:


> i still having this issue
> 
> what ive done
> - off/on several time
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tjkingg (Feb 10, 2014)

same here..youtube videos cant be played with other apps like supertube as well..have uninstalled all ad blocking services and still the same error. the only thing i did few days ago was deodexed my rom..could that be the reason??

Edit: solved by reinstalling flash


----------



## sakshampuri (Jun 10, 2014)

Clear the data of media storage and reboot. This should definitely work.


----------



## ashiqrafa (Jul 7, 2014)

k3ro said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've been having an issue with Youtube. It gives me this error with the app and the website doesn't work. Any advice?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This video helped me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaVKaDoh2WU&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## sndsnd (Oct 30, 2014)

I accidentally blocked the Android media server with a firewall, re-enabling it solved the problem. Using the newest version of the YT app.


----------



## hoby1971 (Sep 26, 2015)

*still have that problem*

hello
i know that post was from long ago
i still have this problem now
i wonder if u managed to fix it
what i've done
- off/on several time
- force close youtube app, clear cache & data
- uninstall & reinstall app from playstore
same issue, any idea please..?  its Lenovo A916 with 4.4.2
thank you in advance


----------



## i.rmdhn (Sep 28, 2015)

*Data issues*



koLESS said:


> i still having this issue
> 
> what ive done
> - off/on several time
> ...

Click to collapse



\

try using wifi connection, or try another video..


----------



## ksrao_iete (Oct 15, 2015)

Solution: signout/remove google account from your phone, signin again , reboot phone.. now youtube works.


----------



## GudduAmbi052829 (May 2, 2016)

B1nny said:


> You could try to clear the data of the YouTube application:
> *Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> Youtube -> Force Stop -> Clear Data*
> 
> Other than that, do other applications that stream video work?

Click to collapse



hey!
i have the same problem
sony z1 , kryptonian rom+kryptonian kernel
even i am unable to play videos in sony's video app or stream on fb or chroma 
plz help


----------



## Infy_AsiX (Aug 7, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but it comes up top on Google and the bug apparently affects MM on newer Sony devices so a solution is helpful.

Finally found a fix for my Z3C 5.1.1 problem, courtesy of irevhard on XDA from Z2 forums
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/help/video-playback-issue-t3290793/post64763489


----------



## k3ro (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello.

I've been having an issue with Youtube. It gives me this error with the app and the website doesn't work. Any advice?


Here are my specs

- Phone: HTC One V PrimoC 
Carrier: Virgin Mobile USA
Rom: Paranoid Android 2.99 Beta
Kernel: Supersick 1-21-13


----------



## haydent (Oct 22, 2016)

It worked ! Well i cant believe it was this simple ! A DNS Issue ! I set mine to 8.8.8.8 and it started working again, now i set it back to auto and its fine still  (maybe theres a way to flush dns cache like in windows, which is what this may be doing)

Let me point out though that if have spent any time researching this problem there must be nearly a hundred causes and solutions that might or might not work.

What i tried and did not work:

being signed out yt (this worked for a while but got annoying, then trying to fix it the latest time, it stopped playing always)
wifi rather than ethernet
reboot router
downgrade (yt, google services, google framework, g+, play)
clear data  (yt, google services, google framework, g+, play)
sign in different google user
root
clear cache / dalvik
uninstall youtube, reinstall



ashiqrafa said:


> This video helped me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaVKaDoh2WU&feature=em-upload_owner

Click to collapse



ended up here from google too


----------

